# Brighton Meet last night



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi 
I just wanted to say thanks to J55 TTC and Rob,Dented and KiTT for braving a pretty crappy night weather wise in Brighton.
It was nice to meet some other TT'ers and even though my TT is pretty standard, it was good to hear the guys talking about their mods and wish lists.
My pix didn't come out too well, so hopefully someone else may have some.
Once again, thanks guys, hope to see you again.

David


----------



## kitt1972 (Nov 1, 2008)

I live in crawley in west sussex would be happy to meet up. See if any other would like to do the same


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm between you both in Horsham I went to the NYE meet only an hours drive, should have come good night out. Not sure when the next is, I'm sure J55TTC will be along to offer some guidance, he's our local rep.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I work in East Grinstead, and would certainly be up for this


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Guys
That's 4 of us then. Perhaps we could have a meet one evening, say in Horsham, but open to suggestions.
I can't do Wednesdays, but Mondays are good, or any other weekday night. Would like to meet other TT'ers, as had my 225 coupe 8 months and open to suggestions re re-maps, etc.


----------



## kitt1972 (Nov 1, 2008)

Mondays are good for me too, we just need to set a date I cant do this monday as way with work but normally ok for mondays


----------



## jdmave (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi All

Alive and kicking down here in Newhaven so dont forget us.

Regards

Jdmave


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Maybe Brighton then, Straight down the m23 for amit and myself and the crawley guys. Slightly more interesting location too, some good photo sites.

Mondays are the best for me.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Now thats a bugger, I work in East Grinstead 3 days a week, being tuesday wednesday and thursday


----------



## jdmave (Sep 3, 2006)

Fine by me, As some cracking roads and driving surfaces if I take the long way to Brighton

Jdmave


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Id be keen to come along but Brighton is a bit of a trek for me Nearly 150 mile round trip and 3 hours 

If we can make it a bit closer to me Im happy to organise something. Alternatively, feel free to organise something among yourselves 

Joss.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Take it further north then? Maybe even east grinstead, it's quite nice around there.


----------



## kitt1972 (Nov 1, 2008)

I agree bbrighton would be cool for pics as parking around the pier and the marina is good, doesnt have to be mondays for me any night for me. Worthing might be a good location too


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Brighton would be good, its just a bit far for me to attend. However, like I said before, dont feel as though you have to organise something that suits me. Just put some good pictures up after the meet


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Guys
Thanks for all the replies( or should i call them threads?)
Let's take the bull by the horns. How about Monday 12th, meeting in Brighton, to the left of the pier in Marine drive i think it's called.
Say 8.30pm?
Open to other suggestions or alternative evenings.

Regards


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Working that night, and the next Monday too, free on the 26th, though may get the crap kicked out of me as me and the missus are having a few days away without the kids the day after and it's an early flight too, actually that probably makes it better.

John


----------



## jdmave (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi All

Happy to make it the 26th and dont mind where venue is

Regards

Jdmave


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

If we make it a thursday I will most likely be able to make it.


----------



## chrisTTopher11 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi all... I'm in Surrey and would gladly tag along to an organised meet. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## kitt1972 (Nov 1, 2008)

If its the 26th i cant make it will be away with work in Norwich could make it the weekend


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

It'll be bloody February before we decide.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Make it a thursday and I'll be there, any other day is a nightmare for me.


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi all  
i'll echo denTTed's comment re February :!: 
How about a Thursday then :?: 
We have the 22nd or 29th this month.
I can make either.
It would be nice to meet some other members.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

22nd & 29th ok with me


----------



## chrisTTopher11 (Dec 31, 2008)

Thursday 22nd is good for me... :roll:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

22nd, going to Lanzarote for a few days covering the 29th. Infact I am on annual leave for the 22nd, so may even turn up with a clean car.

Lets set a location, time etc.

John


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

22nd is good for me, Ill leave it up to you guys to set a location as I dont know that part of the south east too well.


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok guys
As i'm the one who kicked this off.
How's about 8.30pm in Brighton in Madeira drive,next Thursday the 22nd :?: 
That's the road to the left of the main pier, not West Pier that's fallen into the sea :!: :lol: 
Easy to get to, come down the A/M23 or off the A27 & follow signs into Brighton.Keep coming,round the couple of one ways and you will come to the pier. Madeira drive is on the left.
As it will be my first one, do we retire to a hostelry :?: 
Or go for a cruise :?: 
redrocketTT


----------



## chrisTTopher11 (Dec 31, 2008)

Brilliant... next thursday 2030hrs Madeira Drive it is! Phew, that took a lot of work :lol:

I've never been on a TT meet before but I think we need to find somewhere to park up and admire each others cars... and have a general chaTT!! The rest is open to suggestions! (sensible ones!) [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

redrocketTT said:


> Ok guys
> As i'm the one who kicked this off.
> How's about 8.30pm in Brighton in Madeira drive,next Thursday the 22nd :?:
> That's the road to the left of the main pier, not West Pier that's fallen into the sea :!: :lol:
> ...


 So straight down to the pier, left after sealife centre? Down there!!

Count me in, I'll bring me camera this time. Be there on time this time, although 830 seems a tad late? Maybe 730pm? Might be worth re-posting as brighton cruise? Sounds a little more sexy.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

8:30 is perfect for me, 7:30 a bit early, its going to take me 1 1/2 hours to get there :?

Can I suggest that anyone who lives locally tries to find a well lit carpark where we can take some good photos?


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

No worries, 830 it is. Not that local to find a carpark,


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Guys
I'm in Brighton on business on Monday pm. Will case the joint for possible carparks :!: 
Looking forward to meeting some other TT'ers  

Regards 
redrocketTT


----------



## kitt1972 (Nov 1, 2008)

22 is good for me. I only live in crawley which is 20 mins down the road. There should be lots of picture car parks its brighton we could has go to brighton marina.
Looking forward to this see you all there


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi guys
i was going to check out the Marina tomorrow, as it's only 5 mins or so up the road and from memory, i think it has an open top deck car park, and the rest is well lit.
There's a few bars as well :wink:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

redrocketTT said:


> Hi guys
> i was going to check out the Marina tomorrow, as it's only 5 mins or so up the road and from memory, i think it has an open top deck car park, and the rest is well lit.
> There's a few bars as well :wink:


Indeed itdoes, maybe as a back drop we could use asdas!!


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi guys
i cased the joint at the Marina this pm. Both the main car park and ASDA's are well lit, but you have to pay a £1 for ASDA's unless you're shopping. ASDA's is outside & rain forecast at the mo  Could prob just take piccies and then park in the main one which is free.
See you in Madeira drive onThursday 8) There should be plenty of parking of an evening, as there was this pm.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

As you go into the marina, rather than follow the road down to the roundbout, go straight into the carpark (upper level, it's free there and may give a niceish backdrop, it may not though, madeira drive is very pretty though.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Can we have a show of hands indicating all who are coming please? I'll start.

J55TTC


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

J55TTC said:


> Can we have a show of hands indicating all who are coming please? I'll start.
> 
> J55TTC
> DenTTed - John


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Looks like the weather isnt going to be favorable


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi

As the one who kicked this off, i'm there, rain or shine.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

J55TTC
denTTed
redrockeTT


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

There has to be more than 3 of us.


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi guys
ChrisTTopher11 & Kit22 should be coming as well, according to their last replies.
That makes 5 all being well.
Bring your sou'westers :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Kitt22 has confirmed with me via PM


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

So were meeing on madeira drive?

Whereabouts on this map?

http://www.multimap.com/maps/?qs=Ma...d Hove, Brighton, East Sussex, England, BN2 5

I say near the dukes mound crossing, looks like a coach park but some nice arches in the background for some pics


----------



## enzo200500 (Nov 8, 2008)

Erm, I don't want to rain on the party here guy's.

But that meeting 'point' may not be the best along Maderia Drive at night!!!

Dukes Mound is probably the finest place in Brighton for picking up certain, how shall I put this, QUEERS!!!  [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

There is a cafe about half way along on the left, North side of road, that may be more suitable?

I will try and get along tonight, but car flashed up EMS light this morning. It's at the stealers now!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Steve.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks Enzo :lol: 
I clearly dont know brighton very well :lol: 
Cafe guys as, enzo suggests?


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Sounds fine to me, bit disappointed tbh, I was thinking 2 birds one stone. But if you guys aren't into the gay scene fine...the cafe it is.

this cafe is on the same road just further down right? A map may help.

John


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

denTTed said:


> Sounds fine to me, bit disappointed tbh, I was thinking 2 birds one stone. But if you guys aren't into the gay scene fine...the cafe it is.
> 
> this cafe is on the same road just further down right? A map may help.
> 
> John


 :lol: 
I think youre correct. If youre coming fron dukes mound end then the cafe is on the right hand side about half way down. Click on the large link a few posts above and click on birds eye view. If were on Mareira Drive, Im sure we'll fine one another.


----------



## enzo200500 (Nov 8, 2008)

Correct guys!!

If arriving from the pier end, along the drive and cafe/bar on the left.
Dukes Mound, down the slope, along the drive and cafe/bar on right.

It sits out from the pavement in a small block.

There will be easy parking either side that time of night.

Watch out for the concrete chicanes, in place to stop joy riders speeding.

Car just been diagnosed with coil pack failures at Worthing Audi. 
Sorry I couldn't be there!!.

Steve.


----------



## redrocketTT (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi guys
Thanks Steve for the heads up re the local trade [smiley=gossip.gif] Bad news about the car  
The cafe bar it is then. i'm sure we'll find it/each other. it's not raining at the moment, so hopefully we'll be allright.
See you later guys.
David


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Good to see everyone last night even though the weather was crap the company was good 

Shame about the weather I'd have liked to take a few pictures, nevermind - theres always next time!

Those of you that did take photos - GET THEM UP!

Joss


----------



## chrisTTopher11 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi guys... sorry I didn't make it last night, I got stuck at work...typical when you've got something planned!

Keep me posted on any future meets.

Hope you all had a good night!

All the best,

Chris   :?  :roll: 8)


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Yep, nice to see you all!!

Must stop going to meets, only makes me spend money....and I don't mean the cheeseburger.

I am a bit disappointed that I didn't pick up any men, next time maybe. I'll have a look at my photo's in a mo, only took 2 and after seeing Joss's I am reluctant to put mine up, he's far better than me, plus I only took them of mine 

John


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Would still like to see the pics guys


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Can't get mine off the camera at the mo, not sure why, still working on it.


----------



## chrissy101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi 
I live west sussex way and have only had my TT for five weeks
Took a year to find her.
Would love to meet up. 
Lots to learn
Chrissy101


----------

